
“Orson Welles’ Sketch Book,” a British TV series from 1955 - how-about-this
http://dangerousminds.net/comments/orson_welles_sketch_book_marvelous_british_tv_series_from_1955
======
kevinwang
All I got from this is that the sound of quill on paper is super fucking
discomforting.

